
Eat Food, Mostly Plants… Live Indefinitely? - ph0rque
http://singularityhub.com/2011/06/10/eat-food-mostly-plants-live-indefinitely/
======
VierScar
sorry thats not how it works. you will die. vegans die, even with their super
powers.

